# upset



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

the last of my red eye tree frog babies died the other day. thats 6. 
he was the biggest and lasted the longest,
i dont know what to say because i did everything perfect for them.
im gonna miss him peeping thru his little viv at me. 

ded upset


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

somethings wrong. ouch! you have to be overlooking something. sorry about the news.


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

awww, not to keen on frogs but i know how upsetting it is to lose an beloved pet 
rip little frog


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

im sooooo gutted


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p lttle froggie


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

So sad 
Sweet dreams little froggy xxx


----------

